# Flathead Lures



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay so your taken to a place you've never fished before and told to catch some flatties, one catch your only allowed 2 lures and two jighead sizes. Water to be fished ranges from 1foot to 10 mtr, lets say slow current.

For me I could'nt go past 80mm BlackGold Squidgie Fish
100mm FlashPrawn Flickbait

Jigheads Tt tournament series 3/8oz 3/0 hook
1/40z 3/0 hook

I dont like to chase flatties without these lures and both these jigs work well with both lures, armed with these it's never long before a lizard succums to the icebox.

So what would'nt you be without in this situation??????????????????????

Profishional 8) 8) ;-)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok, well here goes...

Hard body - Lively Lures Micro Mullet (Bleeding Mullet).
Soft Plastic - Small Squidgy Wriggler (Silver Fox).
Jighead - Whatever gets me on the bottom to drag.

Optional would be SX40 (Any gold colour) or CK40 (Similar).


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

paffoh said:


> Ok, well here goes...
> 
> Hard body - Lively Lures Micro Mullet (Bleeding Mullet).
> Soft Plastic - Small Squidgy Wriggler (Silver Fox).
> ...


Would have to agree with Paff on that one but I have found that the flatties around here are not too choosy and will have a go at pretty much anything that moves.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Gulp 4" minnow in smelt colour
Squidgee pro range lobby in the dark green.

1/12oz jighead for the shallow water
1/4oz for the deeper stuff
TT jigheads all the way


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

flatties love a good vibrator


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

silver foxes and pink renowskys


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Bladed lures [celtas] with salt water trebbles.
and my home made creation : 3/0 hook blue tac wrapped in thread [to resemble baitfish] , feathers attached, painted , opal glitter and appoxied. K-----------


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

kackall, kokoda ripoff of the jackall tn-50. Nice and cheap, doesn't matter so much when you lose em.
Then it's a toss up between the ck-40 and the micro-mullet


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

SX48 and for winter a bevy vibe worked slowly (in about 11foot of water). Although really if you get your lure near a flathead they'll eat it. Had them smash a popper which is always fun. They are the kind of fish that will eat your badly cast lure no matter what it is. We really do owe the flathead. Without them fishing would be a lot harder.


----------



## Contoftes (Apr 8, 2009)

Pescado is going to nail me for saying this...
I've had real good luck on 4" DOA shrimp when the prawns are running in the estuaries
totally worthless when the temp drops and the flatties start looking for other food sources but


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll second the Black and Gold in a paddle tail mould.
Gary Glitters are very similar and go good too.
I also rate the Strike Pro blades very highly - by far they are my favourite blade - got a great action and are cheap as chips - which is what you want when you are likely to get chewed off now and then.
There are times I wish they came in a wider range of colours, but then again, only having a few to choose from means that I don't end up with a whole load of ones that rarely get a run. My favourites are the red colour and the silver one.
Smeg


----------



## Macca08 (Feb 14, 2009)

Black and Gold Squidgy Fish 50-6mm i think?, with a lightly weighted jighead fishing shallow water. casting into banks and giving a few flick flicks out to the drop off works a treat.
Haven't had any success with flattys deepwater, i'll try some heavier jigheads like the ones mentioned 1/4 - 3/8 oz.

Do you think having too heavy jighead for flattys is a big deal? or is it better to have a really heavy jighead? and also when you chase them do you use Hidden Weight jigheads, Fish Jigheads, Finnesse or just normal round ones?


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

There is no point putting on an 11gm fish jig head if a 3gm will get you on the bottom in shallow, still water. You will also get a lot more by-catches 
(travalley, bream...) when using the smaller weights. Having said that I don't think that it makes too much difference for the flatties, if its on the bottom and in their face they will usually have a crack (it just depends what the bottom is like, sandy, weedy...).

I would go the squidgy fish (probably black gold or silver fox) in 80mm with a 9gm round jig head for the deeper water
A stiffy blade in probably 5gm (I say the stiffy brand as I like the size of them, not too small for flatties)

Cheers


----------

